# Vista Error Codes



## ghost187 (May 9, 2008)

List of Error Codes that you may receive when you try to make a dial-up connection or a VPN connection in Windows Vista
View products that this article applies to.
Article ID : 923944 
Last Review : February 7, 2007 
Revision : 2.3 
INTRODUCTION
This article lists the Error Codes that you may receive when you try to make a dial-up connection or a VPN connection on a computer that is running Microsoft Windows Vista.
MORE INFORMATION
The following list contains the Error Codes that you may receive when you try to make a dial-up connection or a VPN connection: 

600 
An operation is pending. 

601 
The port handle is invalid. 

602 
The port is already open. 

603 
Caller's buffer is too small. 

604
Wrong information specified. 

606 
The port is not connected. 

608 
The device does not exist. 

609 
The device type does not exist. 

610 
The buffer is invalid. 

612 
The route is not allocated. 

615 
The port was not found. 

616 
An asynchronous request is pending. 

617 
The port or device is already disconnecting. 

618 
The port is not open. 

619 
The port is disconnected. 

621 
Cannot open the phone book file. 

622 
Cannot load the phone book file. 

623 
Cannot find the phone book entry. 

624 
Cannot write the phone book file. 

625 
Invalid information found in the phone book. 

627 
Cannot find key. 

628 
The port was disconnected. 

629 
The port was disconnected by the remote machine. 

630 
The port was disconnected due to hardware failure. 

631 
The port was disconnected by the user. 

632 
The structure size is incorrect. 

633 
The port is already in use or is not configured for Remote Access dialout. 

Note In this error message, the word "dialout" is a misspelling for the words "dial out."

635 
Unknown error. 

636 
The wrong device is attached to the port. 

638 
The request has timed out. 

645
Internal authentication error. 

646 
The account is not permitted to log on at this time of day. 

647 
The account is disabled. 

648 
The password has expired. 

649 
The account does not have Remote Access permission. 

651
Your modem (or other connecting device) has reported an error. 

652 
Unrecognized response from the device. 

653 
A macro required by the device was not found in the device .INF file section. 

654 
A command or response in the device .INF file section refers to an undefined macro 

655 
The <message> macro was not found in the device .INF file section. 

656 
The <defaultoff> macro in the device .INF file section contains an undefined macro 

657 
The device .INF file could not be opened. 

658 
The device name in the device .INF or media .INI file is too long. 

659 
The media .INI file refers to an unknown device name. 

660 
The device .INF file contains no responses for the command. 

661 
The device .INF file is missing a command. 

662 
Attempted to set a macro not listed in device .INF file section. 

663 
The media .INI file refers to an unknown device type. 

664 
Cannot allocate memory. 

665 
The port is not configured for Remote Access. 

666 
Your modem (or other connecting device) is not functioning. 

667 
Cannot read the media .INI file. 

668 
The connection dropped. 

669 
The usage parameter in the media .INI file is invalid. 

670 
Cannot read the section name from the media .INI file. 

671 
Cannot read the device type from the media .INI file. 

672 
Cannot read the device name from the media .INI file. 

673 
Cannot read the usage from the media .INI file. 

676 
The phone line is busy. 

677 
A person answered instead of a modem. 

678 
There is no answer. 

679 
Cannot detect carrier. 

680 
There was no dial tone. 

691 
Access denied because username and/or password is invalid on the domain. 

692 
Hardware failure in port or attached device. 

693 
ERROR NOT BINARY MACRO 

694 
ERROR DCB NOT FOUND 

695 
ERROR STATE MACHINES NOT STARTED 

696 
ERROR STATE MACHINES ALREADY STARTED 

697 
ERROR PARTIAL RESPONSE LOOPING 

698
A response keyname in the device .INF file is not in the expected format. 

699 
The device response caused buffer overflow. 

700 
The expanded command in the device .INF file is too long. 

701 
The device moved to a BPS rate not supported by the COM driver. 

702 
Device response received when none expected. 

703 
ERROR INTERACTIVE MODE 

704 
ERROR BAD CALLBACK NUMBER 

705 
ERROR INVALID AUTH STATE 

707 
X.25 diagnostic indication. 

708 
The account has expired. 

709 
Error changing password on domain. 

710 
Serial overrun errors were detected while communicating with your modem. 

711 
RasMan initialization failure. Check the event log. 

713 
No active ISDN lines are available. 

716 
The Remote Access IP configuration is unusable. 

717 
No IP addresses are available in the static pool of Remote Access IP addresses. 

718 
PPP timeout. 

720 
No PPP control protocols configured. 

721 
Remote PPP peer is not responding. 

722 
The PPP packet is invalid. 

723 
The phone number, including prefix and suffix, is too long. 

726 
The IPX protocol cannot be used for dial-out on more than one port at a time. 

728 
Cannot find an IP adapter bound to Remote Access. 

729 
SLIP cannot be used unless the IP protocol is installed. 

730 
Computer registration is not complete. 

731 
The protocol is not configured. 

732 
The PPP negotiation is not converging. 

733 
The PPP control protocol for this network protocol is not available on the server. 

734 
The PPP link control protocol terminated.. 

735 
The requested address was rejected by the server. 

736 
The remote computer terminated the control protocol. 

737 
Loopback detected. 

738 
The server did not assign an address. 

739 
The remote server cannot use the Windows NT encrypted password. 

740 
The TAPI devices configured for Remote Access failed to initialize or were not installed correctly. 

741 
The local computer does not support encryption. 

742 
The remote server does not support encryption. 

749 
ERROR_BAD_PHONE_NUMBER 

752 
A syntax error was encountered while processing a script. 

753 
The connection could not be disconnected because it was created by the multi-protocol router. 

754 
The system could not find the multi-link bundle. 

755 
The system cannot perform automated dial because this connection has a custom dialer specified. 

756 
This connection is already being dialed. 

757 
Remote Access Services could not be started automatically. Additional information is provided in the event log. 

764 
No smart card reader is installed. 

765 
Internet Connection Sharing cannot be enabled. A LAN connection is already configured with the IP address that is required for automatic IP addressing. 

766 
A certificate could not be found. Connections that use the L2TP protocol over IPSec require the installation of a machine certificate, also known as a computer certificate. 

767 
Internet Connection Sharing cannot be enabled. The LAN connection selected as the private network has more than one IP address configured. Please reconfigure the LAN connection with a single IP address before enabling Internet Connection Sharing. 

768 
The connection attempt failed because of failure to encrypt data. 

769 
The specified destination is not reachable. 

770 
The remote computer rejected the connection attempt. 

771 
The connection attempt failed because the network is busy. 

772 
The remote computer's network hardware is incompatible with the type of call requested. 

773 
The connection attempt failed because the destination number has changed. 

774 
The connection attempt failed because of a temporary failure. Try connecting again. 

775 
The call was blocked by the remote computer. 

776 
The call could not be connected because the remote computer has invoked the Do Not Disturb feature. 

777 
The connection attempt failed because the modem (or other connecting device on the remote computer is out of order. 

778 
It was not possible to verify the identity of the server. 

780 
An attempted function is not valid for this connection. 

782 
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS and Internet Connection Firewall (ICF cannot be enabled because Routing and Remote Access has been enabled on this computer. To enable ICS or ICF, first disable Routing and Remote Access. For more information about Routing and Remote Access, ICS, or ICF, see Help and Support. 

783 
Internet Connection Sharing cannot be enabled. The LAN connection selected as the private network is either not present, or is disconnected from the network. Please ensure that the LAN adapter is connected before enabling Internet Connection Sharing. 

784 
You cannot dial using this connection at logon time, because it is configured to use a user name different than the one on the smart card. If you want to use it at logon time, you must configure it to use the user name on the smart card. 

785 
You cannot dial using this connection at logon time, because it is not configured to use a smart card. If you want to use it at logon time, you must edit the properties of this connection so that it uses a smart card. 

786 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because there is no valid machine certificate on your computer for security authentication. 

787 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because the security layer could not authenticate the remote computer. 

788 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because the security layer could not negotiate compatible parameters with the remote computer. 

789 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because the security layer encountered a processing error during initial negotiations with the remote computer. 

790 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because certificate validation on the remote computer failed. 

791 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because security policy for the connection was not found. 

792 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because security negotiation timed out. 

793 
The L2TP connection attempt failed because an error occurred while negotiating security. 

794 
The Framed Protocol RADIUS attribute for this user is not PPP. 

795 
The Tunnel Type RADIUS attribute for this user is not correct. 

796 
The Service Type RADIUS attribute for this user is neither Framed nor Callback Framed. 

797 
A connection to the remote computer could not be established because the modem was not found or was busy. For further assistance, click More Info or search Help and Support Center for this error number. 

798 
A certificate could not be found that can be used with this Extensible Authentication Protocol. 

799 
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS cannot be enabled due to an IP address conflict on the network. ICS requires the host be configured to use 192.168.0.1. Please ensure that no other client on the network is configured to use 192.168.0.1. 

800 
Unable to establish the VPN connection. The VPN server may be unreachable, or security parameters may not be configured properly for this connection. 

801 
This connection is configured to validate the identity of the access server, but Windows cannot verify the digital certificate sent by the server. 

802 
The card supplied was not recognized. Please check that the card is inserted correctly, and fits tightly. 

803 
The PEAP configuration stored in the session cookie does not match the current session configuration. 

804 
The PEAP identity stored in the session cookie does not match the current identity. 

805 
You cannot dial using this connection at logon time, because it is configured to use logged on user's credentials. 

806 
A connection between your computer and the VPN server has been started, but the VPN connection cannot be completed. The most common cause for this is that at least one Internet device (for example, a firewall or a router) between your computer and the VPN server is not configured to allow Generic Routing Encapsulation (GRE) protocol packets. If the problem persists, contact your network administrator or Internet service provider. 

807 
The network connection between your computer and the VPN server was interrupted. This can be caused by a problem in the VPN transmission and is commonly the result of internet latency or simply that your VPN server has reached capacity. Please try to reconnect to the VPN server. If this problem persists, contact the VPN administrator and analyze quality of network connectivity. 

808 
The network connection between your computer and the VPN server could not be established because the remote server refused the connection. This is typically caused by a mismatch between the server's configuration and your connection settings. Please contact the remote server's Administrator to verify the server configuration and your connection settings. 

809 
The network connection between your computer and the VPN server could not be established because the remote server is not responding. This could be because one of the network devices (e.g., firewalls, NAT, routers, etc.) between your computer and the remote server is not configured to allow VPN connections. Please contact your Administrator or your service provider to determine which device may be causing the problem. 

810 
A network connection between your computer and the VPN server was started, but the VPN connection was not completed. This is typically caused by the use of an incorrect or expired certificate for authentication between the client and the server. Please contact your Administrator to ensure that the certificate being used for authentication is valid. 

811 
The network connection between your computer and the VPN server could not be established because the remote server is not responding. This is typically caused by a pre-shared key problem between the client and server. A pre-shared key is used to guarantee you are who you say you are in an IP Security (IPSec) communication cycle. Please get the assistance of your administrator to determine where the pre-shared key problem is originating. 

812 
The connection was prevented because of a policy configured on your RAS/VPN server. Specifically, the authentication method used by the server to verify your username and password may not match the authentication method configured in your connection profile. Please contact the Administrator of the RAS server and notify them of this error. 

813 
You have attempted to establish a second broadband connection while a previous broadband connection is already established using the same device or port. Please disconnect the earlier connection and then re-establish the connection. 

814 
The underlying Ethernet connectivity required for the broadband connection was not found. Please install and enable the Ethernet adapter on your computer via the Network Connections folder before attempting this connection. 

815 
The broadband network connection could not be established on your computer because the remote server is not responding. This could be caused by an invalid value for the 'Service Name' field for this connection. Please contact your Internet Service Provider and inquire about the correct value for this field and update it in the Connection Properties. 

816 
A feature or setting you have tried to enable is no longer supported by the remote access service. 

817 
Cannot delete a connection while it is connected. 

818 
The Network Access Protection (NAP) enforcement client could not create system resources for remote access connections. Some network services or resources might not be available. If the problem persists, disconnect and retry the remote access connection or contact the administrator for the remote access server. 

819 
The Network Access Protection Agent (NAP Agent) service has been disabled or is not installed on this computer. Some network services or resources might not be available. If the problem persists, disconnect and retry the remote access connection or contact the administrator for the remote access server. 

820 
The Network Access Protection (NAP) enforcement client failed to register with the Network Access Protection Agent (NAP Agent) service. Some network services or resources might not be available. If the problem persists, disconnect and retry the remote access connection or contact the administrator for the remote access server. 

821 
The Network Access Protection (NAP) enforcement client was unable to process the request because the remote access connection does not exist. Retry the remote access connection. If the problem persists, make sure that you can connect to the Internet, and then contact the administrator for the remote access server. 

822 
The Network Access Protection (NAP) enforcement client did not respond. Some network services or resources might not be available. If the problem persists, disconnect and retry the remote access connection or contact the administrator for the remote access server. 

823 
Received Crypto-Binding TLV is invalid. 

824 
Crypto-Binding TLV is not received. 

825 
Point-to-Point Tunnelling Protocol (PPTP) is incompatible with IPv6. Change the type of virtual private network to Layer Two Tunnelling Protocol (L2TP) 

Note In this 8255 error message, the word "Tunnelling" is a misspelling for the word "Tunneling."

826 
EAPTLS validation of the cached credentials failed. Please discard cached credentials. 

827 
The L2TP/IPsec connection cannot be completed because the IKE and AuthIP IPSec Keying Modules service and/or the Base Filtering Engine service is not running. These services are required to establish an L2TP/IPSec connection. Please ensure that these services have been started before dialling the connection 

Note In this 827 error message, the word "dialling" is a misspelling for the word "dialing."


----------

